# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Borstkast, ribben en middenrif >  Angst voor hartproblemen

## ignotum

Ik ben een jongen van 17 jaar en gebruik nu ongeveer 4jaar wiet.
Later ben ik verder gaan experimenteren met coke en xtc.
Deze twee soorten drugs heb ik zelden gebruikt, maar de laatste keer dat ik coke had gesnoven en een joint heb gerookt kreeg ik een druk op mijn borst.
Ik ben het gevoel weer wezen opzoeken door een joint te roken, maar van alcohol of coke heb ik er geen last van. XTC heb ik maar één keer gebruikt.
Als ik me zorgen er over maak krijg ik het gevoel weer terug (in nuchtere staat). Ik ben nu acuut gestopt met blowen.
Ik ben bang dat het twee dingen kunnen zijn:
-Hartproblemen
-Paniekstoornis
Aangezien mijn leeftijd durf ik niet te geloven dat het met mijn hart er mee te maken heeft.
Maar omdat mijn vader vorig jaar een hartinfarct heeft gehad ben ik er wel erg bang voor.

Hier zijn mijn aandoeningen:
-Ik krijg een druk op mijn borst, alsof iemand een band om mijn borst strak trekt.
-Ik krijg af en toe een tinteling in mijn armen en handen (soms door m'n hele lijf).
-Als ik met andere dingen bezig ben verdwijnt het gevoel, maar zodra ik er aan denk is de kans groot dat het gevoel weer terug komt.
-Ik kan (erg) schrikken bij kleine geluidjes binnen mijn lichaam.

Ik heb hier inmiddels al een week last van en ik weet niet wat ik hiermee aan moet.
Mijn vrienden zeggen dat ze daar ook last van gehad hebben, maar bij mij is het net een tandje hoger.
Ik durf niet naar een dokter te gaan vanwegen ik me schaam voor wat ik heb gedaan/gebruikte.

Ik hoop dat iemand hier meer over weet of goede raad voor me heeft.
Als u meer informatie nodig heeft wil ik dat gerust geven.

Alvast hartstikke bedankt.

mvg, Anoniem.

----------


## christel1

He, 
Ga gewoon naar je huisarts en vraag hem wat je moet doen nu. Je lichaam is al die jaren gewoon geweest aan blowen en andere shitproducten en moet nu natuurlijk afkicken met de nodige gevolgen. 
Je hebt zo wat alles door elkaar gebruikt en je bent nog maar 17 ? Al van je 13de aan het blowen, daarna coke, alcolhol en 1 keer XTC ? 
Al die rommel kan je hart wel beschadigd hebben zonder dat je het weet. 
Als je oud genoeg bent om aan die spullen aan te komen, wees dan oud genoeg om het op te biechten tegen je huisarts en aub stop met die rotzooi te nemen, je wordt er niet beter, slimmer of gezonder van. 
Groetjes

----------


## ignotum

U heeft gelijk, ik bel hem morgen op en wacht niet langer af.
Ik weet dat het slecht voor me is, maar de verleiding is groter als je verkeerde vrienden hebt.
Ik ben er ook helemaal klaar mee en zie dit als een les die ik niet mag vergeten.
Maar dan heb ik één vraag. Ik heb een sterk lichaam maar ik ben de enige met deze aandoening. Waarom ik wel en de rest niet?

----------


## christel1

Omdat het ene lichaam het andere niet is ? En ook kappen met die vrienden hoor want als je in die omgeving zit dan is de verleiding zeker groot. En je zegt zelf dat je papa een hartaanval heeft gehad, dus heb je ook al meer risico op een hartaandoening zonder dat je het weet ook al ben je maar 17. 
Bij mijn zoon werd op zijn 24ste ook vastgesteld dat hij hartritmestoornissen had, zit bij ons heel veel in de familie en hij slikt er nu medicatie voor en eind dit jaar of begin volgend jaar moet hij nog eens op controle. Zijn laatste onderzoek was goed met medicatie natuurlijk maar hij moest ze toch nog wat blijven doornemen. 
Het is helemaal niet erg wat hij heeft maar hij doet aan bergklimmen enzo en dat is nog redelijk zwaar om te beoefenen en hij gaat ook lopen en zwemmen. 
Weten je ouders dat je al die troep slikt en rookt ? Misschien toch beter voor uitkomen hoor, ze zullen wel boos zijn dat is normaal maar ze kunnen je misschien ook helpen om andere vrienden te zoeken en je uit die omgeving weg te halen. Ik heb ook 2 kinderen en weet waarover ik spreek. Ze hebben wel nooit drugs genomen, misschien wel eens een jointje geprobeerd gelijk elke jongere maar in België moet je al alle omwegen kennen om aan dat spul te komen en ze hadden er ook het geld niet voor. 
Dus jongen, denk aan je verdere leven, je toekomst, gooi ze niet weg want je hebt er maar één hoor. 
Nog een fijne avond

----------


## ignotum

Bedankt voor uw reactie, ik zal doen wat u tegen me zegt.
En u ook og een fijne avond.

----------


## christel1

Zeg maar jou hoor, zo oud ben ik nu ook nog niet... en het is wel normaal dat we proberen van elkaar hier te helpen, jong en oud. En raadpleeg aub je huisarts, misschien kan hij al een gewoon hartfilmpje maken dat zou je al een deel kunnen geruststellen, misschien is je hartslag nu wel superhoog omdat je aan het ontwennen bent en dat zal zeker niet meevallen.
Veel succes in ieder geval

----------

